# Merry Christmas from Nodak Outdoors!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Myself and Jon Marr here at Nodak Outdoors would like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas! Be safe and enjoy the time with family.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

And Merry Christmas to you and your family Chris. And special Thanks for having one of the best managed outdoor sites around. 
God Bless.


----------



## hang man (Oct 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all , Happy Hunting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JIz7I5y ... re=related


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh man that is a great video.

Here are the "safety Instructions" for it


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

What would happened if it were 3 wise women instead of 3 wise men?

Well us men know there is no such thing as 3 wise women to begin with, but just for arguments sake lets suppose there were....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Merry Christmas guys! Have a great one Chris! Thanks for the great site!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Chris,
Merry Christmas to you and all who frequent this site! Thank you for giving me the opportunity to say this.
Jim


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Merry Christmas Chris and everyone else.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wskT6YfV ... ture=bz301


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all on the Nodak staff and everyone on the site.

Happy New Year too :beer: 
Dan


----------

